# Stahls’ TV Offers Tips for Weeding Heat Transfer Vinyl Faster



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Once a heat transfer vinyl design has been cut, you can speed up the time spent weeding and improve your production with a few simple tips. First, start with a flat, well-lit table to weed on. Using a weeding tool at an angle will make it easy to lift the heat transfer vinyl from the carrier and remove cavities. 

Always pull into the open areas of the letter for easier weeding and reduce the chance of a piece breaking. If the cutter material has a sticky backing and a hot-peel application, heating it up also will reduce breakage. 

A dedicated heated weeding table maintains consistent heat across a wide, flat surface and makes it easier to release the material from the carrier, speeding up the process. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

